# الخلايا الشمسية



## م.محمد الكردي (23 أبريل 2006)

أعرف الموضوع طويل لكن :80: please اقرأوه أو حتى :5: غصبن عنكم

للفائدة

تعريف الخلايا الشمسية : 
إن الخلايا الشمسية هي عبارة عن محولات فولتضوئية تقوم بتحويل ضوء الشمس المباشر إلي كهرباء ، وهي نبائظ شبه موصلة وحساسة ضوئياً ومحاطة بغلاف أمامي وخلفي موصل للكهرباء . 
لــقد تم إنــماء تقنيات كثيرة لإنـتــاج الخلايـا الشمسيـــة عبر عــــمــليات متسلسلة من المعالجات الكيميائية والفيزيائية والكهربــائيـــة عـــلى شكــل متكاثف ذاتي الآليــــة أو عالي الآلية ، كمـــا تـم إنماء مــــواد مختلفـــة من أشبــاه الموصلات لتصنيع الخلايـــا الشمسية على هيئة عناصر كعنصر السيليكون أو على هيئة مركبات كمركب الجاليوم زرنيخ وكربيد الكادميوم وفوسفيد الأنديوم وكبريتيد النحاس وغيرها من المواد الواعدة لصناعة الفولتضوئيات . 
ميكانيكية تيار الخلايا الشمسية : 
الخلية الشمسية للتطبيقات الأرضية هي رقاقة رفيعة من السيليكون مشابة بمقادير صغيرة من الشوائب لإعطاء جانب واحد شحنة موجبة والجانب الآخر شحنة سالبة مكونة ثنائياً ذا مساحة كبيرة . 
تولد الخلايا الشمسية قدرة كهربائية عندما تتعرض لضوء الشمس حيث الضوئيات ( الفوتونات ) والتي يحمل كل منها كماً طاقوياً محدداً يكسب الإلكترونات الحرة طاقة تجعلها تهتز حرارياً وتكسر الرابط الذري بالشبكة بالمادة الشبه موصلة ويتم تحرير الشحنات وإنتاج أزواج من الإلكترون في الفراغ . تنطلق بعد ذلك حاملات الشحنة هذه متجهة نحو وصلة الثنائي متنقلة بين نطاقي التوصيل والتكافؤ عبر الفجوة الطاقوية وتتجمع عند السطح الأمامي والخلفي للخلية محدثة سريان تيار كهربي مستمر عند توصيل الخلية بمحمل كهربي وتبلغ القدرة الكهربية المنتجة للخلية الشمسية عادة واحد وات. 
أنواع الخلايا الشمسية التجارية : 
تم تصنيع خلايا شمسية من مواد مختلفة إلا أن أغلب هذه المواد نادرة الوجود بالطبيعة أولها خواص سامة ملوثة للبيئة أو معقدة التصنيع وباهظة التكاليف وبعضها لا يزال تحت الدراسة والبحث وعليه فقد تركز الاهتمام على تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية وذلك لتوفير عنصر السيليكون في الطبيعة علاوة على أن العلماء والباحثين تمكنوا من دراسة هذا العنصر دراسة مستفيضة وتعرفوا على خواصه المختلفة وملاءمته لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية المتبلرة ومتصدعة التبلر . 
1- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية المتبلرة : 
تصنع هذه الخلايا من السيليكون عبر إنماء قضبان من السيليكون أحادي أو عديد التبلر ثم يؤرب إلي رقائق و تعالج كيميائياً وفيزيائياً عبر مراحل مختلفة لتصل إلي خلايا شمسية . 
كفاءة هذه الخلايا عالية تتراوح بين 9 – 17 % والخلايا السيليكونية أحادية التبلر غالية الثمن حيث صعوبة التقنية واستهلاك الطاقة بينما الخلايا السيليكونية عديدة التبلر تعتبر أقل تكلفة من أحادية التبلر وأقل كفاءة أيضاً . 
2- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية الأمورفية ( متصدعة التبلر ) : 
مادة هذه الخلايا ذات شكل سيليكوني حيث التكوين البلوري متصدع لوجود عنصر الهيدروجين أو عناصر أخرى أدخلت قصداً لتكسبها خواص كهربية مميزة وخلايا السيليكون الأمورفي زهيدة التكلفة عن خلايا السيليكون البلوري حيث ترسب طبقة شريطية رقيقة باستعمال كميات صغيرة من المواد الخام المستخدمة في عمليات قليلة مقارنة بعمليات التصنيع البلوري . ويعتبر تصنيع خلايا السيليكون الامورفي أكثر تطويعاً وملاءمة للتصنيع المستمر ذاتي الآلية . 
تتراوح كفاءة خلايا هذه المادة ما بين 4 – 9 % بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الكبيرة وتزيد عن ذلك بقليل بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الصغيرة وإن كان يتأثر استقرارها بالإشعاع الشمسي . 
تطبيقات الخلايا الشمسية : 
تركز الاهتمام على إدخال الفولتضوئيات كمصدر للطاقة المتجددة في التطبيقات الأرضية بغية تطوير التقنية ووسائل الاستخدام في قطاع السكن والصحة والتعليم والصناعة والزراعة والنفط وغيرها في الاستخدامات 
الفولتضوئيات الجذابة اقتصادياً وفي المناطق المعزولة والنائية حيث تنقص تكلفة شبكات الكهرباء العامة وتساعد في الإنماء الاقتصادي والتطوير الاجتماعي المحلي . 
والمسطحات الفولتضوئية هي مصدر القدرة الكهربية لهذه التطبيقات ، حيث يتكون المسطح من عدة خلايا (متصلة معاً بصفائح سلكية معدنية ) مغطاة بملف من البلاستيك الحراري مثل أسيتات فينيل إيثيل أو غيره وآخر من التدلار لحمايتها من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ومغلقة بصفيحة زجاجية من الأمام وطبقة واقية تعمل كقاعدة إنشائية من الزجاج أو من الألياف الزجاجية أو الخزف الصيني عند الخلف مركب عليها صندوق وصلة كهربائية ومحاط بإطار معدني . 
وهذه المسطحات يعوّل عليها بتطرف كمصدر طاقة كهربائية لأن ليس لها أجزاء متحركة وذات عمر طويل يتراوح من 15 إلي 35 سنةويمكن تصنيف وتحديد التطبيقات الأرضية وفق القدرة الكهربائية علي النحو التالي :- 
* تطبيقات ذات قدرة منخفضة : 
وتشمل الأجهزة والمنظومات التالية : 
- الحاسبات والألعاب الإلكترونية والساعات . 
- أجهزة الإذاعة المسموعة وشاحنات وسائط القدرة المنخفضة . 
* تطبيقات ذات قدرة متوسطة : 
وتشمل المنظومات التالية : 
الإنارة – أجهزة الإذاعة المرئية – ثلاجات اللقاح والأمصال – إشارات المرور والإنذار – مراوح الأسقف ( التهوية ) – هواتف الطوارئ – شاحنات السياج الكهربي . 
حيث يشحن السياج المحاط بالمزارع وأماكن تربية الحيوانات لمنعها من الاقتراب منها . 
* تطبيقات ذات قدرة متوسطة وعالية : 
ضخ المياه – محطات اتصالات الموجات السنتيمترية – محطات الأقمار الصنـــــاعية الأرضية – الوقاية المهبطية لحماية أنابيب النفط والغاز والمنشآت المعدنية من التآكل – تغذية شبكة الكهرباء العامة . 
كلفة كهرباء الخلايا الشمسية : 
تتراوح تكلفة الوات ذروة في الأسواق العالمية ما بين 8 إلي 10 دولارات بـــالنسبة للــدول المستوردة بينما تصل تكلفة الوات ذروة بالنسبة للتطبيقات ذات القدرة المتوسطة والقدرة المتوسطة و العالية إلي 30 دولار و تزيد هذه التكلفة وفق التصميم و أجهزة التحكم والتخزين الساكن و الإلكترونـات المساعدة إلا أن تكلفة الـوات ذروة بالنسبة للقدرة العاليــة (المحطات الكهـروشمسية ذات سعة الميجاوات) تقل قليلاً عن 20 دولار . 
و أمان للبيئة ، كما تضفي على المباني شكلاً معمارياً جميلاً.


----------



## المهندس (24 أبريل 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على الموضوع القيم و المفيد ..

لكن هل لنا ببعض الصور التوضيحية لشرح طريقة العمل بشكل أكبر ..
كذلك هل هنالك تطبيقات قائمة على الطاقة الشمسية .. 

بالنسبة للإعتماد الكلي على هذه الطاقة هل هو ممكن ؟؟
و كيفية تخزينها و عدم فقدها كيف تتم ؟؟

و تحياااااااااتي


----------



## أبوموسى (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
نعم وربي . . ما شاء الله تبارك الله .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخي أبو موسى للمرور الكريم

أخونا المهندس

الاعتماد على الطاقة الشمسية فقط صعب لأنه ليس ذو جدوى اقتصادية كافية وأيضا لأن تحويل

من فاز واحد إلى 3 فاز صعب جدا ومكلف

لكن تأتي الجدوى من الاستمرارية إذ أن العمر الافتراضي لها 30 سنة أو أكثر

ايضا للنظافة والمحافظة على البيئة

أما بالنسبة للتخزين فهناك بطاريات خاصة يتم تغيرها كل سنة مرة


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (27 مايو 2006)

موضوع مفيد وهام و لكن يحتاج صور ورسومات توضيحية و رغم أن بلادنا مشمسة بدرجة كبيرة وسبق لى تجربة هذا الموضوع فى مشاريع ولكن كان الناتج منها ضعيف و غير عملى فبرجاء تقييم هذا العمل بصورة عملية و دقيقة
وشكراً


----------



## الساكت بن راشد (1 يونيو 2006)

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## hirr71 (16 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

هناك الكثير من التطورات التي حصلت ولم يطلع عليها الزملاء ، يرجى تحديث معلوماتكم بالاطلاع على هذا الموضوع وعلى بقية المواضيع المدرجة حديثاً .


----------



## الارتقاء (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع
ولكن الى الآن لم افهم ما نعني بالفجوة وخاصة الفجوة الطاقوية
وشكرا


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على الموضوع القيم و المفيد ..​


----------



## احمدملازم (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن يا باشمهندس محمد الكردى تشرح مكونات المطلوبة لعمل نظاط توليد كهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية ويا ريت لو فيه كتب تحملها او برامج


----------



## زيزوابونعيم (27 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس محمد الكردي لو محتاج نظام لبيتي استهلاك عادي متوسط سخان ومكيف وتلفزيون وانارة كيف استطيع حساب التكلفة وكيف اتمكن من عمل النظام لدي في البيت ....هذه نقطة النقطة التانية ان لي صديق يمتلك قطعة ارض صحراوية وعمق المياه240متر ويريد سحب المياه للري وانشاء مزرعة مواشي وخلافه ولا يريد ان يستخدم الديزل والتوليد يحتاج ان يستخدم البيوغاز المتولد من الفضلات العضوية مع الطاقة الشمسية هل بالامكان المساعدة .....ولك شكري وتقديري ودعائي لك بالخير دوما


----------



## Hakoz20 (16 فبراير 2013)

*أهلا ياغالي 
موضوع مميز:77:
الشرح كان سطحي, لكن ذكرت كل المراحل
ألف شكر يا طيب
الله يعطيك العافية أخي *:56:


----------



## marafa (28 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا م محمد الكردي علي معلوماتك القيمة


----------

